# Gas options



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi all,

Im moving into a rental flat in JBR next week and am now looking to furnish it, I want a gas cooker but I have seen that some websites say that gas is not allowed in some buildings. Is this true? Im bummed if this is the case because I was planning on buying a gas one for long term if I later wanted to move to a Villa, don't want to have to buy an electric one now only to switch to Gas later.

Its a low floor in the building if that makes any difference... here's hoping!

Thanks
LL


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry, but no gas connections in JBR whatsoever ... although some people purchase gas canisters and hook up their gas stoves that way.


----------



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

Saint Ari said:


> Sorry, but no gas connections in JBR whatsoever ... although some people purchase gas canisters and hook up their gas stoves that way.


So Gas Canisters are allowed? I'd be happy with that!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ladylike said:


> So Gas Canisters are allowed? I'd be happy with that!


No, they're not but some people sneak them in anyway.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

I refused to pay the 2000dhs deposit for a gas connection here in Disco Gardens and since Abu Dhabi is a regular visit. I just got a bottle from there, 20 bucks for a refill that lasts 6 months.

2000 dhs deposit for a gas connection you gotta be freking kidding me ! NO WAY !


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Gas Cylinders are not allowed in JBR . Municipalty Regulations state that high rises with more than 20 floors are not allowed gas.
You will have a problem getting one delivered past security.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

What if the building has no gas connection and you live above the 20th floor ? Then what ?


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't know about the regulations there but it is not unusual for gas appliances to be unlawful in high rise housing. There have been numerous explosions over many decades in lots of countries which have caused damage and loss of life.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

desertdude said:


> What if the building has no gas connection and you live above the 20th floor ? Then what ?


Doesn't matter what floor you live on - if no gas you use electric.


----------



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

So my option is electric, electric or electric... Fabulous!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

desertdude said:


> I refused to pay the 2000dhs deposit for a gas connection here in Disco Gardens and since Abu Dhabi is a regular visit. I just got a bottle from there, 20 bucks for a refill that lasts 6 months.
> 
> 2000 dhs deposit for a gas connection you gotta be freking kidding me ! NO WAY !


What are the chances you will get the 2000 dhs back after paying all bills?
I didnt get my deposit back for the cable tv box because i had paid it before 6 years and it was "too long back"


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Dont panic ~ I have a solution. Many companies make cookers that combine gas and electric ! My Siemens has 4 gas rings and 2 electric - so u cover all bases : )
SO BUY A SIMILAR ONE USE ELECTRIC NOW THEN GAS LATER. Its handy too if u rin outta gas - carry on with the electric until u get a new bottle ... happy now ?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Ladylike said:


> So my option is electric, electric or electric... Fabulous!


You do have an option for gas ... getting your canisters delivered ... I do know neighbors and friends in Juliet Bravo Romeo doing exactly this.

I opted out not to go this route since I didnt wanna loose the cabinet space.


----------



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

Unfortunately as much as the electric/gas combo sounds a good solution it's flawed in the fact that the oven itself is gas.. So I would only have two electric rings for all my cooking! For an English girl who likes her roast dinners that wouldn't work! 

I'm confused about the gas canisters.. Is it legal or not? I don't want to find I'm breaking the law within the first month of being here!!! I'm happy to lose the cupboard space if it's not a problem to have the canister in the flat in the first place..!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Ladylike said:


> Unfortunately as much as the electric/gas combo sounds a good solution it's flawed in the fact that the oven itself is gas.. So I would only have two electric rings for all my cooking! For an English girl who likes her roast dinners that wouldn't work!
> 
> I'm confused about the gas canisters.. Is it legal or not? I don't want to find I'm breaking the law within the first month of being here!!! I'm happy to lose the cupboard space if it's not a problem to have the canister in the flat in the first place..!


It is against Municipality Regulations and you will be breaking the JBR community rules and regulations. Breaking the community Rules and Regs is also breaking the terms and conditions of your Tenancy Agreement. Your gas delivery company will have to get past security at the car park entrance unless you plan to smuggle it in the back of your own car and carry it up yourself.


----------



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks wandabug, just what I needed to hear. Electric it is!


----------

